# 20 Point, 241 score Buck in kansas



## lawrencetreeman (Dec 29, 2008)

not but 10 miles from my house.

http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2008/dec/29/baldwin-city-hunter-gets-big-bang-out-giant-buck/


----------

